
PHP 8 JIT performance in real-life web apps - brendt_gd
https://stitcher.io/blog/jit-in-real-life-web-applications
======
brendt_gd
Some background information about the JIT in PHP: it was clear from the start
that it wouldn't affect classic web applications all that much, since there's
not a lot of "hot code" to be found over there, especially since by default
PHP doesn't use any long running processes to handle requests.

There are some benchmarks out there that claim the JIT has an immense impact
on PHP performance, but these only measure specific code samples in isolation.
The JIT _can_ open doors for PHP to venture into new areas of programming, but
we shouldn't expect it to significantly impact our day-to-day web programming.

~~~
Ahmard
It will have so much impact in our asynchronous development. Those using
Reactphp and Amphp will enjoy the JIT favour.

~~~
brendt_gd
The only benchmark I know of testing async PHP was flawed big time and was
debunked a few days later.

